# KOMME NICHT INS BIOS GIGABYTE Z170 hd3p



## asteriosrx (5. Mai 2017)

Ich habe das problem das ich einfach nicht ins bios komme mit den üblichen tasten wie delete,esc,f11,f12
Gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten ?


----------



## Saguya (5. Mai 2017)

F2  F11/F12 ist meistens für Boot auswahl-


----------



## Faxe007 (5. Mai 2017)

Mein erster Tip wäre deine Tastatur ist kaputt, das erklärt dann auch, warum im Titel alles groß geschrieben ist.

Falls darüberhinaus kein F2 F11 oder sonstwas hilft kann solltest du eine andere USB Buchse ausprobieren oder ein BIOS Reset machen - es kann sich um USB Kompatibilitätsprobleme beim Z170 Chipsatz handeln.


----------



## Neppi88 (6. Mai 2017)

Kamst du schonmal ins BIOS? 
Wenn ja..  Vielleicht ultrafast Boot aktiviert?
Lösung wäre in dem Fall deine Treiber CD.


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Mai 2017)

Probiere mal andere USB Ports aus für die Tasta.
Vorzugsweise 2.0 Ports


----------



## asteriosrx (8. Mai 2017)

Also die ein tastatur defekt ist auszuschließen weil ich mit allen anderen mainboard immer ins bios gekommen bin
und mit 2.0 port hab ich es auch schon verscuht,erfolglos.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2017)

Sofern du dieses ultrafast Boot aktiviert hast würdest du nicht ins Uefi kommen.
Um dieses rückgängig zu machen müsstest du ein Bios Reset ausführen.

Bei GIGABYTE ist mir dies nicht bekannt, aber bei Asrock gibt es dazu extra ein Tool zum installieren womit man automatisch beim nächsten Neustart ins Bios kommt.


----------



## Schwarzseher (8. Mai 2017)

wirft er einem nicht auch ins Bios wenn man die Festplatten abzieht?Weil er dann kein Bootmedium findet?Kenn mich mit Uefi auch noch nicht so aus.Hab noch old School Bios


----------



## taks (8. Mai 2017)

Ne andere Tastatur versucht?


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> wirft er einem nicht auch ins Bios wenn man die Festplatten abzieht?Weil er dann kein Bootmedium findet?Kenn mich mit Uefi auch noch nicht so aus.Hab noch old School Bios


Könnte klappen, man gelangt normal so auch direkt ins Bios...


----------



## asteriosrx (8. Mai 2017)

Könnte man das reseten wenn man  die batterie einmal entfernt?


----------



## Gast20180430 (8. Mai 2017)

Wenn du Windows per Uefi installiert hast dann kommst du nur noch per Windows in Uefi(Bios)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7dxPz0IC5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2017)

Schau einfach mal ins Benutzerhandbuch.
Besser ist die Pins dazu kurz mit einem Schraubendreher zu überbrücken oder falls vorhanden ein Reset Button.


----------



## airXgamer (8. Mai 2017)

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-z170-hd3p_e.pdf

Da gibt es das Handbuch - steht alles drin.


----------



## asteriosrx (8. Mai 2017)

Handbuch ist leider nicht vorhanden hab das board bei mindfactory für 49 euro im schnäppshop geschossen


----------



## Schwarzseher (8. Mai 2017)

Handbuch kann man immer downloaden vom MB Hersteller,wurde ja oben auch schon verlinkt.
Der Tip im Video sollte aber die Lösung bringen denke ich.Schätze auch das es an fastboot liegt.


----------



## asteriosrx (9. Mai 2017)

So habe das bios per batterie resetet und siehe da ich komme ins bios danke


----------



## airXgamer (9. Mai 2017)

airXgamer schrieb:


> http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-z170-hd3p_e.pdf
> 
> Da gibt es das Handbuch - steht alles drin.





asteriosrx schrieb:


> Handbuch ist leider nicht vorhanden hab das board bei mindfactory für 49 euro im schnäppshop geschossen





Liest du die Antworten überhaupt?


----------



## Gast20180430 (9. Mai 2017)

asteriosrx schrieb:


> So habe das bios per batterie resetet und siehe da ich komme ins bios danke


ok, dann starte jetzt dein Windows und du wirst sehen, dass du dann wieder nicht beim Start in Bios kommst. Stimmts ?!


----------

